
Paris makes all public transport free after 'worst air pollution for 10 years' - Jerry2
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/paris-public-transport-free-air-pollution-spike-a7460191.html
======
slifin
I'm glad this is happening somewhere, banning cars from cities should be
something that is considered else where

The problem is banning cars with no alternative is not productive, cities
should be rebuilt so cars can approach the outskirts and have
trams/buses/ideas I've not thought of yet, take people around the centre of
said cities

The ban bit is easy, the positive alternatives are not

~~~
throwaway1892
Yeah, that's in short Paris' problem. The last few mayor all wanted to remove
all cars from Paris, but they all failed to provide alternatives and failed to
meaningfully improve public transportation, especially since most of the
network is overworked.

Also most of the cars clogging the roads are going from one suburb to the
other and the way the road network is built makes that going through Paris is
the best (sometime only) way to go from one side of Paris to the other.

Edit: Not all cars are banned, half of them, based on Vehicle registration
plate (even or odd number).

> The ban bit is easy

The ban was made in response to the current pollution problem, but removing
half of the cars has a pretty weak impact on air poltution.

------
x2398dh1
AQI in Paris is currently around 130. Almost exactly 1 year ago I flew into
Beijing, and the AQI was up toward 500. I wrote a blog post about it, and
included one of China's, "IoT solution" for this air quality challenge...

[http://www.patdel.com/2015/12/03/yes-that-fog-really-is-
poll...](http://www.patdel.com/2015/12/03/yes-that-fog-really-is-pollution-
but-theres-an-app-for-that/)

------
throwaway1892
It's useless. People who are not using public transport the rest of the time
won't start using them now. They don't use public transport since they can't
(no train line, no close train station, has to transport tools/materials). And
most train lines are pretty bad, especially since they had to cancel a lot of
trains for renovation works a few months ago.

And the mayor is busy trying to create more trafic jams by closing a major
West/East roadway along the Seine.

~~~
renox
>People who are not using public transport the rest of the time won't start
using them now.

They don't have much choice: half of the cars are forbidden in or near Paris
(except if there are 3 people inside).

~~~
di4na
They can also not go to work. Choice is fast to do.

~~~
theandrewbailey
That is not an acceptable option to many people, and isn't an option at all
for entire professions (like doctors, utility and emergency personnel...).

